# 1936 LaSalle Motorbike Deluxe at estate sale in Pleasant Prairie, WI, Oct. 4



## biker

There is a very nice all original 1936 LaSalle Deluxe Motorbike for sale at an estate sale in Pleasant Prairie, Wi on Oct.4. The sale operator Pam said they will honor a sign up sheet as long as you are there at 8:30am when they hand out numbers. She wouldn't give out prices but I was able to get her to say that the price will be between more than $1K and closer to $2K. Their web site astimegoesbysales.com has more pics. Problem is, there is an estate sale antique bike old female fanatic (Maybe the wife of a Caber) who drives a dark green van with plate "AIRLOOM" who will camp out at these type of sales and will be first on the sign up sheets and buys all the nice old prewar bikes in the Chicago area. This morning I was disappointed out of a nice 1936 Silver King by her and I was there at 5:00 am. Last year it was a 1939 Autocycle and a 1936 Hawthorne Zep. She is definitely sucking Chicago dry. You might have to camp out at Midnight. Good Luck!!


----------



## bricycle

ronbug said:


> There is a very nice all original 1936 LaSalle Deluxe Motorbike for sale at an estate sale in Pleasant Prairie, Wi on Oct.4. The sale operator Pam said they will honor a sign up sheet as long as you are there at 8:30am when they hand out numbers. She wouldn't give out prices but I was able to get her to say that the price will be between more than $1K and closer to $2K. Their web site astimegoesbysales.com has more pics. Problem is, there is an estate sale antique bike old female fanatic (Maybe the wife of a Caber) who drives a dark green van with plate "AIRLOOM" who will camp out at these type of sales and will be first on the sign up sheets and buys all the nice old prewar bikes in the Chicago area. This morning I was disappointed out of a nice 1936 Silver King by her and I was there at 5:00 am. Last year it was a 1939 Autocycle and a 1936 Hawthorne Zep. She is definitely sucking Chicago dry. You might have to camp out at Midnight. Good Luck!!




Is that the lady that always has the "Fanny pack" on???


----------



## biker

bricycle said:


> Is that the lady that always has the "Fanny pack" on???




I think so. She tag teams with her sister and since they are first on the list they run through the estate sales taking all the good stuff in a matter of  a few minutes. Thats why they get all the nice bikes.


----------



## bricycle

the one I'm thinking of is a tight wad-cheap skate, that just wastes my time and scares away real customers. think I'll bring some pepper spray next time......


----------



## biker

bricycle said:


> the one I'm thinking of is a tight wad-cheap skate, that just wastes my time and scares away real customers. think I'll bring some pepper spray next time......




Then we must be talking about someone else. If you see the green van with "AIRLOOM" plates there when you arrive, you may as well go home. Unless you can hire someone to sit there early in the morning maybe at midnight to get in front of her.


----------



## bricycle

Ron you going to C'ville 10-12?


----------



## biker

bricycle said:


> Ron you going to C'ville 10-12?




I might make it to Carpentersville show this year. I heard its a good one. 
Posting some more photos from the estate sale web site.
Pams number is 262-488-2842 at As Time Goes By Sales if you want more info.


----------



## Bicycle Belle

Well, she doesn't sound too different from a lot of the male collectors/parters. I have yet to hunt aggressively for any bicycle in my collection and will never knock anyone down to get one. Most of the bikes find me as opposed to the other way around.
I've heard the horror stories of men literally knocking each other down to get a good deal but I find that behavior disgusting and there's nothing on this Earth worth enough for me to do that.
Hopefully she is keeping the bicycles together but perhaps she's like so many others who simply buy for profit and see a goldmine in this hobby.


----------



## Balloontyre

bricycle said:


> the one I'm thinking of is a tight wad-cheap skate, that just wastes my time and scares away real customers. think I'll bring some pepper spray next time......




She's a smart cookie.  Always been fair to me and pays my asking price at swap meets. Did you ever go to her shop and see her collection?


----------



## bricycle

Balloontyre said:


> She's a smart cookie.  Always been fair to me and pays my asking price at swap meets. Did you ever go to her shop and see her collection?




can't be the same female.


----------



## Balloontyre

bricycle said:


> can't be the same female.




Yup it is. Candice.  She has a good eye and willing to pay for stuff she wants. Fanny pack is full of green greenbacks


----------



## Nickinator

ronbug said:


> ...She tag teams with her sister and since they are first on the list they run through the estate sales taking all the good stuff in a matter of  a few minutes. Thats why they get all the nice bikes.




This sounds like the twin sisters (not identical) that are at the Ann Arbor, MI show every spring buying up bikes as fast as they can... they've tried to buy a few of our bikes that weren't for sale- it's tough to compete with them, they are aggressive, know what they want, and don't hesitate one second on a price. This last spring they bought like 10 bikes by 9:00 am. They sell on ebay under twinstreasures2.

Darcie


----------



## Balloontyre

Nickinator said:


> This sounds like the twin sisters (not identical) that are at the Ann Arbor, MI show every spring buying up bikes as fast as they can... they've tried to buy a few of our bikes that weren't for sale- it's tough to compete with them, they are aggressive, know what they want, and don't hesitate one second on a price. This last spring they bought like 10 bikes by 9:00 am. They sell on ebay under twinstreasures2.
> 
> Darcie




Yup, that's them.  Candice flies solo too.


----------



## Bicycle Belle

Nickinator said:


> This sounds like the twin sisters (not identical) that are at the Ann Arbor, MI show every spring buying up bikes as fast as they can... they've tried to buy a few of our bikes that weren't for sale- it's tough to compete with them, they are aggressive, know what they want, and don't hesitate one second on a price. This last spring they bought like 10 bikes by 9:00 am. They sell on ebay under twinstreasures2.
> 
> Darcie




LOL I've seen those pictures in front of the garage doors with the jockey for years. I've never bought anything from them because they're prices are a bit too high and their pictures and descriptions leave a bit to be desired.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*their indicate is bad.*

Way more then a few times her way of doing things were out of line.  using reasons like I don't have enough money will you take less and then 5 minutes later she's pulling out more money for another bike. or something I ran into was she gathered up a bunch of parts looking for a discount price and then after the price was given she started subtracting parts away at full price which really drove price down on the item she did buy and didn't understand when I said we needed to start over. also had a problem with her trying to get into my swap meet early and causing a lot of hassles with having to pay for coming in to the Swap Meet and it just was uncomfortable and she played dumb when she's obviously not dumb. she's a force that needs to be reckoned with which is good for her and I guess good for the hobby but she has rub people the wrong way.


----------



## Nickinator

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> ... but she has rub people the wrong way.




For sure, it's Candice then that I've had the most contact with, she rubs us the wrong way as well. I've seen her negotiating prices in a very combative way- it actually embarrasses me, as another female collector. I never see her smile, and when I've tried to strike up a conversation, she's not friendly  Maybe she looks at me as competition...




Bicycle Belle said:


> LOL I've seen those pictures in front of the garage doors with the jockey for years. I've never bought anything from them because they're prices are a bit too high and their pictures and descriptions leave a bit to be desired.




Yeah, prices at $1,200 for a girl's middleweight that should go for $300-400 max...the female version of BBC bikes as far as pricing goes, makes you wonder if they actually do sell at those prices? if not, why would they continue to list them so high? They always seem to have nice stuff tho'.

Darcie


----------



## willswares1220

I personally don't know the sisters, but if they want the bikes or anything for that matter, that bad let them have it. I have run across people "dealers" like that once in awhile. I just avoid them. It's only money $$$ and greed in the end anyway. There are far more important things in life like love, family, living a good quality of life, being able to enjoy the bike hobby without any headaches, etc. There's always more nice bikes around waiting to be discovered from the "source" that people like them will never know about. Always when you least expect it. I don't have to carry a "fly swatter" when I find my bikes and actually have time to think before I buy!


----------



## schwinnderella

Ronbug, I saw the ad for the estate sale with the silver king. Do you know how much it sold for? I stopped late in the morning to see if it might still be there but it was long gone. I was not interested in purchasing but was curious to see the asking price. The pictures I saw looked like the bike was original but certainly not very nice.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*nice to know ahead of time*

Nice to know the way she operates so you can see it coming



willswares1220 said:


> I personally don't know the sisters, but if they want the bikes or anything for that matter, that bad let them have it. I have run across people "dealers" like that once in awhile. I just avoid them. It's only money $$$ and greed in the end anyway. There are far more important things in life like love, family, living a good quality of life, being able to enjoy the bike hobby without any headaches, etc. There's always more nice bikes around waiting to be discovered from the "source" that people like them will never know about. Always when you least expect it. I don't have to carry a "fly swatter" when I find my bikes and actually have time to think before I buy!


----------



## biker

schwinnderella said:


> Ronbug, I saw the ad for the estate sale with the silver king. Do you know how much it sold for? I stopped late in the morning to see if it might still be there but it was long gone. I was not interested in purchasing but was curious to see the asking price. The pictures I saw looked like the bike was original but certainly not very nice.




Yes, I talked to the estate operator Kay Schelander and she said the Silver King was priced at $375. I thought it was cheap considering the parts it had and the seat was in real nice shape. I have attached a photo of it below. Wonder how much twintreasurers will list or sell it for?


----------



## Tom Carroll

So....I had to register after hearing about the Twinns....

First If they have the money and are able to get to a sale EARLIER than you what is the Bitching about....They do their work,they invest time into the Hobby and they Also Buy and sell....The do Collect also so If they beat you to the punch many times over and over then YOU are doing something wrong.They WANT items and they go GET the pieces they want.

Its kind of silly having GROWN men act like catty 11 year old girls.You guys need to grow up a bit and either handle it or shut up. On a personal not I have bought items from them and sold items to them and have been VERY happy....WHY Because I am a Grown up and treat people with dignity and respect.

I have heard people say that they have Refused to sell them anything because of who they are....Thats the DUMBEST thing I can Possibly think of,their money is as green as the next person.

Soooo after the discussion on who MAY have gotten the bike did you get up there and Pop that cash?


----------



## jkent

Wow talk about treating people with dignity and respect? Where is that at? Your first post on an open forum and you snatch at people. Who are you and where did you come from? I don't think your manners are in check there fellar!


----------



## Gary Mc

jkent said:


> Wow talk about treating people with dignity and respect? Where is that at? Your first post on an open forum and you snatch at people. Who are you and where did you come from? I don't think your manners are in check there fellar!




Makes you think Tom may actually be one of the twins who heard about the conversation......


----------



## Freqman1

Harvey, Sbusiello, Tom? Are we on for another nine pages? Yep smells kinda fishy...V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc

Freqman1 said:


> Harvey, Sbusiello, Tom? Are we on for another nine pages? Yep smells kinda fishy...V/r Shawn




I had to think on Harvey for a minute but I got it, that one was pulled QUICKLY!!!!!  I agree, fish smell is in the air again.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*bike and twinns and tom*

Welcome, this is jeffro! I was at the sale and bought the bike with a friend.  It is in its permanent home now (not mine but near by). Finally about the twins. ... unless you witnessed the BS you can't really relate. You and I have been around this hobby for years. If you or I stepped into a deal to offer more money or to claim to have already bought a bike so people would walk away from it,  we would have a bad reputation too. I have seen her pull both of those tricks.  I have had some good dealings with her but I know to be careful. 

QUOTE=Tom Carroll;275047]So....I had to register after hearing about the Twinns....

First If they have the money and are able to get to a sale EARLIER than you what is the Bitching about....They do their work,they invest time into the Hobby and they Also Buy and sell....The do Collect also so If they beat you to the punch many times over and over then YOU are doing something wrong.They WANT items and they go GET the pieces they want.

Its kind of silly having GROWN men act like catty 11 year old girls.You guys need to grow up a bit and either handle it or shut up. On a personal not I have bought items from them and sold items to them and have been VERY happy....WHY Because I am a Grown up and treat people with dignity and respect.

I have heard people say that they have Refused to sell them anything because of who they are....Thats the DUMBEST thing I can Possibly think of,their money is as green as the next person.

Soooo after the discussion on who MAY have gotten the bike did you get up there and Pop that cash?[/QUOTE]


----------



## willswares1220

Congratulations Jeff & buddy! Good going!


----------



## Tom Carroll

Yes I agree people can be a bit pushy sometimes but you and I have both been on deals where the guys are see sawing back and forth and trying to get their alligator arms to their pockets to no avail....sometimes you have to push things along.

Where did I come from.....well I have been collecting for 25 years...bought and sold some very rare stuff.....had a nice collection then sold it off luckily when things were a bit more stable.....



I didn't get this second or third hand.....I actually went REALLY early and I will say 5am wasn't even in the ballpark.....try 3pm day before.....I would have been #2 and wouldn't have fought for a bike....1st they are girls and second it's just a bike....went to other sales and got other stuff.


If you want it then go get it....all I am saying is they did....should we kill Jeff for buying the bike today? No because he got there and bought it. An argument can be made for lots of collectors who go out and relentless and buy....not the people who are jealous that they loose stuff to a couple of girls.


By the way I lost a killer bike to a real jag off of a guy about 15 years ago....guy ran one of our local shows.....I moved on that day and I didn't post his license plate numbers or weird info like that.


----------



## MOTOmike

*Congratulations*

Glad a CABER (or friend of a CABER) got the bike. 
Mike






Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Welcome, this is jeffro! I was at the sale and bought the bike with a friend.  It is in its permanent home now (not mine but near by). Finally about the twins. ... unless you witnessed the BS you can't really relate. You and I have been around this hobby for years. If you or I stepped into a deal to offer more money or to claim to have already bought a bike so people would walk away from it,  we would have a bad reputation too. I have seen her pull both of those tricks.  I have had some good dealings with her but I know to be careful.
> 
> QUOTE=Tom Carroll;275047]So....I had to register after hearing about the Twinns....
> 
> First If they have the money and are able to get to a sale EARLIER than you what is the Bitching about....They do their work,they invest time into the Hobby and they Also Buy and sell....The do Collect also so If they beat you to the punch many times over and over then YOU are doing something wrong.They WANT items and they go GET the pieces they want.
> 
> Its kind of silly having GROWN men act like catty 11 year old girls.You guys need to grow up a bit and either handle it or shut up. On a personal not I have bought items from them and sold items to them and have been VERY happy....WHY Because I am a Grown up and treat people with dignity and respect.
> 
> I have heard people say that they have Refused to sell them anything because of who they are....Thats the DUMBEST thing I can Possibly think of,their money is as green as the next person.
> 
> Soooo after the discussion on who MAY have gotten the bike did you get up there and Pop that cash?



[/QUOTE]


----------



## jkent

Tom,
I could care less one way or the other about the bike. What I don't like to see is a new member jump on an open forum and start trashing friends. I see no need in calling names and using foul language to get a point across. You keep referring to these two women as little girls. Sounds to me like they are two grown women and it also sounds like they are completely capable of handling themselves. There are people out there that I just refuse to sell things to as well. But it's not the color of their money it's their attitude, ignorance, and the way they may conduct business that I just don't like there for it's my god given right to do as I please. And I would rather eat DIRT than I had sell or buy something form someone I just don't care to do business with. I have walked away from some really good deals just because I WON'T do business with a particular person. It's MY beliefs and if I don't stand by MY beliefs, what kind of person am I?
We here at The Cabe all consider ourselves  friends. There are a lot of good people here, with a lot of good knowledge and I'm sure if you stick around the people here will do their best to make you laugh, and feel right at home in the world of Vintage Bicycles.
JKent


----------



## halfatruck

I would have to agree with what JKENT expressed, very well put.....
Thanks


----------



## biker

Jeffro, 
Were the twins there? What time were you there? Did it go for less than $2K?




Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Welcome, this is jeffro! I was at the sale and bought the bike with a friend.  It is in its permanent home now (not mine but near by). Finally about the twins. ... unless you witnessed the BS you can't really relate. You and I have been around this hobby for years. If you or I stepped into a deal to offer more money or to claim to have already bought a bike so people would walk away from it,  we would have a bad reputation too. I have seen her pull both of those tricks.  I have had some good dealings with her but I know to be careful.
> 
> QUOTE=Tom Carroll;275047]So....I had to register after hearing about the Twinns....
> 
> First If they have the money and are able to get to a sale EARLIER than you what is the Bitching about....They do their work,they invest time into the Hobby and they Also Buy and sell....The do Collect also so If they beat you to the punch many times over and over then YOU are doing something wrong.They WANT items and they go GET the pieces they want.
> 
> Its kind of silly having GROWN men act like catty 11 year old girls.You guys need to grow up a bit and either handle it or shut up. On a personal not I have bought items from them and sold items to them and have been VERY happy....WHY Because I am a Grown up and treat people with dignity and respect.
> 
> I have heard people say that they have Refused to sell them anything because of who they are....Thats the DUMBEST thing I can Possibly think of,their money is as green as the next person.
> 
> Soooo after the discussion on who MAY have gotten the bike did you get up there and Pop that cash?



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*no twinns*

The twins were nowhere in sight.  Plenty of other on lookers.


----------



## vincev

Welcome Tom! Are you the same guy that was here a few years ago named Harvey? If not you may be his twin?


----------



## Tom Carroll

*Not Harvey*

I dont believe in nicknames on forums...I had 1 I used on schwinn forums but that was my old email address.


----------

